
Show HN: Osdialog – A cross platform wrapper for native dialog boxes - vortico
https://github.com/AndrewBelt/osdialog
======
vortico
I wrote this library for developers of video games and cross platform
applications to use native operating system dialog boxes using a simple
consistent API. It's a work-in-progress, but most useful features work.

I'm also posting this as a call for help. I'm not an expert at all three
platforms, so if you're familiar with one of the platforms and happen to see
any issues with the code (e.g. memory leaks on MacOS), send a PR! I'm also
happy to take requests for more types of dialogs that all platforms support,
like font selection or print dialog.

